# Thanks, this is a great resource



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I love this site. I know there are some"politics" but yesterday I had a phone conservation with another member about chickens that lasted 90 minutes! It's so great to find a place to talk "animal" This person was not trying to sell me anything but has answered multiple questions and is a great resource! I've had other people post on my threads and generally information is spot on.  Sometimes I just need someone to bounce ideas off of! So thanks and I really enjoy being a member.


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2013)




----------

